# Razer Carcharias Mic not detected but the headset working amazingly



## SantyClaws (Dec 25, 2010)

Title says it all. I;ve tried drivers, none are available, tried restarting....only thing i havent does is DL my sound card drivers



I have an asus G72GX with a realtek HD soundcard


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm assuming u have the headphone plugged into the headphone jack, and the mic into the mic jack.

If your doing that thru a soundcard then u problly need ur soundcard drivers.


Also make sure your Audio In is set as the correct thing, ala your soundcard audio in slot if thats what ur using for the mic


----------



## SantyClaws (Dec 25, 2010)

k ill try that. but realtek isnt my main soundcard thingy im dl'ing all drivers. thanks for answering so close to christmas bro. i dont want to return these and wait  a day for new ones


----------



## SantyClaws (Dec 25, 2010)

OMFG THANKS SO FUCKING MUCH MAN. IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## KomaToast (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey SantyClaws did u have some weird noise coming form your carcharias? I am trying to get that off. Also my comp can't read my headset and install whatever driver it may need. I just came out of a four year coma and trying to get back up to par with tech. Could any of you explain to me how I can go about that process ShiBDiB just mentioned? Thank you!


----------

